# What if?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Take a peak at this:

http://www.cnn.com/2006/TECH/science/12/29/canada.arctic.ap/index.html


Something caught my eye at the end, they continue to monitor the travel of it, never thought about it, but one of them big ice burg islands could hit a oil rig, aint no stopping it unless caught it early and could hire the military to blow it out of the water. :chair:


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Well I personnally think the actual breaking off of the shelf is much more important than the fact that it may interfere with our endless consumption of natural resources. However, that said... I don't believe we could blow up an ice shelf. To do such a thing would be to turn all that ice to water instantly. The article said the shelf was the size of 14000 football fields. That's a lotta water! The environmental implications of adding that much water to the ocean, at a single moment, would be catastrophic to our own existance as well as everything else on the planet.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Great....now I have to worry about giant killer ice cubes....


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

https://members.premiereinteractive.com/ows-img/glennbeck/pages/28585/41410_17609.htm .....


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

call me crazy but somehow I think our current leaders are gonna beat mother nature to the punch.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm see what we need is a big hose and to pump water as the ice caps melt and put it on mars.


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

I think it's best if we stick to screwing up one planet at a time. We don't want to bite off more than we can chew ya know


----------

